# Es ist Sommer!!



## Klausile (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo Teich und Gartenfreunde,

nun ist es wohl hoffentlich endlich Sommer, auf jeden Fall grünt und blüht es im Garten und im Teich.

Unser ganzer Stolz ist der Teich, den wir ja im April/Mai umgebaut haben. Zum glück so früh im Jahr, da konnte sich die Fauna noch richtig ausbreiten.
Aber auch der restliche Garten macht uns viel Freude, anbei ein paar Bilder von unseren Datura und dem __ Sommerflieder.


----------



## Teichfreund (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hallo Klausile,

ich freue mich auch immer, wenn ich im Garten etwas werkeln kann.

Eure Datura sieht echt toll aus. Ich habe vor kurzem auch eine beim Toom gesteigert. Von 13 auf 2 Euronen reduziert. Ist halt noch klein. Aber nächstes Jahr wird sie hoffentlich auch mal etwas an Größe zulegen.

Bei eurem Teich würde ich (natürlich nur, wenn es meiner wäre  ) etwas mehr Pflanzen an den Rändern spendieren, dass die richtig zuwachsen. Ich glaube, dass er dann richtig gut aussehen wird. Zumal der Rand nicht so zu sehen wäre.

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Klausile (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hallo Markus,

danke für deinen Kommentar. Die Datura machen uns jedes Jahr viel Freude!
zwei Bäume haben dieses Jahr die 3 Meter-Grenze durchbrochen. Aber immer dran denken viel gießen und viel düngen.

Der Rand gefällt mir eigentlich so wie er ist, also ich meine die Steinumrandung. Innen hätte ich auch gerne mehr Pflanzen, leider muss ich jede neue Pflanze mit den Koi ausdiskutieren und die setzten immer ihren Kopf durch. Und glaube mir, die lassen wirklich nicht alles wachsen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Teichfreund (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hallo Klaus,



> von Klausile: Der Rand gefällt mir eigentlich so wie er ist, also ich meine die Steinumrandung.



Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, was ja auch gut so ist. Und euch muss es schließlich gefallen und nicht mir (wobei ich ja nicht sage, dass es mir nicht gefällt, Dickicht am Rand würde mir nur besser gefallen) 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Dodi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hallo Klaus!

Deine Daturen sind wirklich prächtig! 

Meine wollen dieses Jahr nicht richtig in Gang kommen.
Gerade mal die erste Blüte entfaltet sich.


----------



## Klausile (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hallo Leute, 
ich hab mal noch ein paar Bilder im Garten gemacht.
Ich liebe den Sommer!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## ouzo (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hallo Klaus,

Deine Daturen sind wirklich der Hammer  
Wo überwinterst Du die Bäume ? Schneidest Du sie vor der Winterruhe oder erst im Frühjahr ?


----------



## axel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hallo Klaus !

Tolle Gartenfotos  

Da bekommt man ja richtig Lust auf Daturen  
Sag mal duften die vielleicht auch ?

Lg
axel


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hi Axel,

unsere duftet mit etwas Einbildung nach Vanille. Das dafür aber sehr intensiv.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Klausile (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hallo Leute,

danke für die netten Kommentare!

Die Daturen duften so stark, das es, wenn es sehr heiß ist und kein Wind geht, schon fast zu viel ist.
Wir schneiden die Pflanzen im Herbst nur leicht zurück, überwintert werden Sie in einer Lagerhalle, im Frühjahr werden sie dann erst richtig zurück geschnitten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Frettchenfreund (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

Hallo Klaus!

  Sehe ich da auf Bild Nr. 4 einen Stör?

Ist da dein Teich nicht etwas zu klein für?

Oder habe ich mich verschaut?

.


----------



## Klausile (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist Sommer!!*

So Leute,
endlich hat auch die weiße Datura ihre Blüten geöffnet.
Nun warten wir noch auch die Blüte bei unseren Neuzugängen, eine rote und eine rosafarbenen mit doppelten Blüten.

Gruß Klaus


----------

